# Ressourcen nachladen



## Drea (19. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Ressourcen für mein Programm nachladen, da sie z.T. sehr groß sind. Das sind:

1. Bilder für meine Buttons (über setIcon() gesetzt) und für mein L&F über eine XML und dem SynthLookAndFeel eingebudnen

2. Mehrere TTF-Fonts

Zur Zeit habe ich alle Ressourcen in meinem jar-File drin und hole sie über getRessourceAsStream(). Nun möchte ich diese aber auslagern.

Frage:
Wie mache ich das? In ein zusätzliches Jar-File packen oder ein einen Ordner?
Wie greife ich dann auf meine Ressource zu?

LG.. Drea


----------



## foobar (19. Jun 2006)

Woher willst du sie denn nachladen? von der Platte oder von einem Server?


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2006)

Vom Server ... achso, die Anwendung ist überigens JavaWebstart


----------

